# Windows 7 to replace Vista in 2010



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It seems Microsoft have realised that their vista operating system is bloated, slow and cumbersome.

They intend to release Windows 7 during 2010.

In an attempt to improve speed of the operating system - Microsoft have set 100 programmers the task to reduce the number of vista core files from 5000(4096mb) to just 100 files(at 25mb).

As I understand it - demonstrations of the new core have already taken place.

Although MS do tend to forget deadlines and deliver late - I feel that by reducing the core files to just 100 -they will no doubt be able to launch on time.

In my opinion, this will have a severe impact on backward compatibility and perhaps make current vista software incompatible with Windows 7.

Hmmm..


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Tony,

Do you have any links for this it would be much appreciated  

Saila xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

No - it was from an industry newsletter... but no doubt it will be all over the web within a few days.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We've jsut got Vista and not overly impressed if it hadn't come with the comp I wouldn't bother with it, sick of not being able to get at my e-mail on it


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Here is a link talking about the new core..

http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/10/19/Microsoft-shows-shaved-down-kernel-for-next-Windows_1.html

(*note the core(aka kernel) is effectively the brain of the operating system)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Cheers Tony, I work for a networking company and no-one knows here yet.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

superstar84 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Does that mean everyone with Vista is going to have an obsolete system?
> 
> ...


No more than the effect Vista has had on windows XP.

If you give Windows 7 a year to 2 years to replace vista then in four years time you will probably need a new PC anyway.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poo. Just got a laptop with basic Vista on. Explains why it takes so long to do anything though.


----------

